# REW vs DRC (DRC, Audiolense etc.)



## Mikkel (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,

Just a question that has been bugging me since I turned my head towards digital room correction. What is it DRC-software like DRC, Audiolense or Accurate can that REW can't?

I have only tried the free DRC-solution yet, but from my very unexperienced POV it seems that frequency correction, at least, is better handled with REW by exporting filtered IR for use with e.g. Convolver, than the DRC-frequency correction.

Are there areas, where REW cannot compete or just doesn't cover the same areas as DRC-software?


Best regards,
Mikkel


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Are there areas, where REW cannot compete or just doesn't cover the same areas as DRC-software?


> It's a good question but I don't really know the answer . 
> I've simply tested REWs' EQ file (exported as a Wave file) as a "Proof of Concept" ( enabling digital room correction ) within  *ConvolverVST*  , 
( to see if I could make all the bits work / which I did ) .

> IME, it's best to ask those people ( actually using  *AudioLense* ,  *Acourate* , or even * DRC*  itself ) why they prefer to purchase the mentioned software . 
> Just be aware, ( IMO ) the question itself is somewhat crass if asked directly to those whose living depends on coding these efforts .

> Here are some personalities that remain active in the field ( of drc )  *Uli Brueggemann* ,  *Bernt Ronningsbakk*  and of course  *Denis Sbragion* . 
> JohnM (here at HTS) may add his views on the subject .

> Here's a very important thread to monitor  *over at jriver*  ( since they have just added a native convolver to the Beta17 version of MediaCenter .
> And  *another !* 
>  *Mitchco's Thread ; ( a user of AudioLense )* 

:sn:


----------

